# Attachment disorder?



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

We have three cats, one 10-year-old female (feisty, likes to snuggle but only on her terms), and two boys who are 4 years old and great buddies (not brothers). One of the boys is your typical cat, loves to snuggle where it's warm, loves to play, loves to eat, basically your "normal" cat. All three cats are indoors only and all are very very well behaved, no litter box problems, no begging for food or obnoxious behavior, no furniture scratching. etc. I work from home and my kids are home a lot, so they all get plenty of attention and lots of places for climbing, play, sleeping, etc.

The other boy, Monkey, we SWEAR is a Jack Russell Terrier in the body of a cat. He is so much more intelligent than the other two, super-active, communicates amazingly well, and we think he could be a brain surgeon if he had opposable thumbs LOL! Problem is, he is so attached to me that it's driving me a bit crazy. He likes to be physically touching me all the time. 

I cannot walk out of a room without him following me, even if he's in a deep sleep he will get up and follow me. He sleeps at my feet all night long (guess that's a blessing, he doesn't want to play all night and doesn't even begin to try to wake me up). When I wake up in the morning, I'm surrounded by all his cat toys on the bed. He must bring them in and "give" them to me all night long. If I get up to use the bathroom, he is at my feet instantly. He literally stands up on his hind legs like a little kid, asking to be picked up. He wants to be on my shoulder throughout the day, and if not on me, then within a few feet of me. I have to be in his sight all the time. If I go outside to work in the garden and he knows I'm out there, he is distressed until I come back in, and then needs at least 5-10 minutes on my shoulder to calm down and be happy that I'm back inside, even though the rest of my family is right there playing with him to try to distract him. Everyone else in the family spends time with him as well, feeding, playing, grooming, etc. It's not like he gets ignored, my kids and DH spend a lot of time with him as well. 

He loves EVERYONE, literally. Anyone who comes to the door is someone new to play with. He is extremely affectionate, but toward me it's more of an obsession. I love him dearly, and honestly it's not that big of a deal, but sometimes I feel like I just can't get away from my "shadow" and it's a bit suffocating at times. Any suggestions for making him less OCD about being with me 24/7? 









Thanks,
Andi


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

My wonderful Loki was like that. I don't know why, and in his case he ONLY loved me -- he was the product of a feral mom whom my friend took in when preggers, and she passed on her fear of people to Loki. He latched onto me and that was THAT -- I was HIS and he wasn't interested in anyone else. Guests would see his white tail (he was all white) disappearing up the stairs when they arrived, and most people wouldn't believe I had 3 cats since they only ever saw 2!

But by gosh he loved me. He pretty much wrapped himself around me like a cat stole whenever he could -- he slept on my pillow wrapped around my head (used to make my ex nuts!), and he loved to suck on my earlobes.

I dunno. If I were you I'd just be happy that he loves you so much. It occasionally annoyed me that Loki was pretty much THERE 24/7, but I can't tell you how much I've missed that very thing since he went to the Bridge at age 18 a few years ago.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I love your description of him being so smart he could be a brain surgeon if only he had opposable thumbs.

Murphy is _almost_ as clingy as that, although it sounds like he's off the deep end for you. There are times I wish he'd give me a little space. On the other hand, part of the reason he's following me is probably because he's starved for entertainment and thinks something interesting may happen, and you could hardly blame him for that. I've gotten to the point where I just assume things will take me twice as long to do, like changing the sheets or whatever, because of him interloping. But you know, gotta love him.


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Ditto - I love Monkey so much sometimes I could squeeze him silly (not literally, of course). I simply can't imagine NOT having him be part of our family. It's just the smothering feeling from it sometimes, when I can't simply walk into another room for tissue or a cup of tea without him underfoot 24/7. 

We are very blessed, though, that he pretty much leaves us alone all night long. I think his hyper-snuggly daytime routine tires him out for nighttime. Though... it is pretty amusing to wake up every morning surrounded by every cat toy in the house on the bed with me. The little guy just breaks the mold as far as "standard cat behavior" is concerned. Makes him unique, to be sure. 

Andi


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Everything you described about Monkey is similar with Nito! Especially the part about being outside and him getting all distressed! I can, however, sneak away when Nito is sleeping.


----------



## NatalieX2 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello

I'm new here! I just wanted to say that my cat Salem is like that too. Not as severe, but he is my little shadow. He follows me everywhere, even the bathroom, and I love it....I think it's cute!  He is also VERY friendly and loves attention from everyone.


----------

